# Toyota 850 rs232 connect error



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Machine and computer not talkin to each other. lol
I'll be getting a new null modem cable tomarrow( most likey suspect) but wondering what else to look for to get them back on speaking terms. We are using Data Stitch software and I'll be calling them in the AM. Any help would be appreciated. Tks


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

i get the same error as well. would like to know what the fix was. i can only import through disk.
thanks in advance


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

ask for right cable at ww.pantograms.com
are many type of null modem cable and the pin connection are not the same(you can look on internet)


----------



## alfdouglas (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the same problem with my *Toyota 830 Rs232 comm error *, I got a null connector but I still dont work.


----------



## threadshred (Aug 28, 2014)

Just google plr electronics its some electronics inside the control panel that fails fixed mine for 750 only took a couple of days, connector didnt work for me either.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

a cable name C2G RS 232 DB9 FEMALE TO DB9 FEMALE
for Toyota's 850/860
Port-com1/com2
protocol toyota serial
baund 9600 or 38400
databits 8
stopbits 2
parity odd
handshaking- hardware


----------



## BigMama5 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have and esp9000 (Toyota) and I'm getting this: "RS232C Connection Error" What is this and how do I fix it? Help I have so little time to Play with my machine.


----------

